# 2021 2500hd western wide out set up



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi guys, looking to step up to a newer better truck and plow. I like the wide out it looks to be best for my needs but I’m having some difficulty figuring out what is required to get a new 2500hd crew cab set up for a plow that heavy. Are air bags necessary or does the plow prep package provide enough? Does the plow prep on these come with the gussets or do I have to weld them in myself? Anything else to consider?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Need some info. Did you try westerns website with quick match? Put in your truck info and blade info. It will give you a start.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What’s your truck configuration and ratings? Front axle rating? Is it gas or diesel?


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

That’s where the confusion started. I can’t seem to find the fgawr for the plow prep on this truck. All I can find is 4400lbs which seems absurdly low. It’s a gas


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Go to the manufacturer body builder web site, see if that information is there.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

You probably need a bigger truck for that plow, unless it happened to be ordered just right. The axle ratings will be on the door sticker. If ordered with options, it is figured in. A plow prep package does not necessarily give you the biggest axle available,just a bigger one than standard. Being a 4 door hurts you and makes this rating lower.


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

i have yet to order a truck. I’m trying to put together a package I like and could not figure out exactly how clicking around online which is why I asked here. I do appreciate all the replies and so fast too wow you guys are on it! I see many 2500hd’a rolling around with a western wide out hanging off the front looking just fine so I know it’s done I am trying to sort out the best way to do this.

the 2500hd and 3500hd share the same frame and axles both front and rear it’s only the spring package and tires that differ. I am looking to get a nice daily driver mostly, I only plow a couple drives and one small lot. I’m currently doing this with a 2000gmc 1500 and a Curtis sno pro 3000. I added 1.5” keys to the front and timbrens and blocks to the rear to level it out. It carries the plow well and works quite good for what it is but the rust is starting to reveal and it’s an extended cab which is useless for passengers. Well, at least my passengers my family is large size and then some. My daily driver is also a much newer extended cab which I like driving but again, space issues and whatnot. The plan is to unload them both and start new with a 2500hd crew cab. Huge interiors and awesome power compared to the 5.3 im used to at least.

So back to the plow I’d rather not do the timbrens if I can avoid it I have read about air bags being the thing. Figured this is the spot to ask so here we are trying to figure this out. I did a lot of reading on trying to figure out what the fgawr is on these trucks but it is not on the door sticker of any I have seen. Every other weight is listed along with towing and tongue weights fifth wheel even but no fgawr. Quite frustrating really


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I found Front Axle ratings here: https://www.gmc.com/trucks/sierra/2...TypeThree=4WD&bodyTypeThree=5&engineThree=L8T


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You should contact dealer or where ever your going to get the truck. You shouldn’t need timbrens or air bags. If you just do that little plowing then you should be fine. Just do your plowing and take plow off. Don’t drive around all winter with it on! It’s added weight and wear and tear on any front end.


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

That’s great guys I don’t know how you found that I clicked everything I could and never got the front. I don’t drive far with it I just really like the wide out I have to do some back dragging and shove some serous snow now and then. Where the lot is it’s very exposed and the snow drifts off the side of the building into the driveway and it takes a while with my little 7.5 Curtis but that old rig gets it done.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You could go with the mvp3 8’6” vplow. If you get a lot of drifts. Just a thought. Probably a little lighter but not much


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

I thought about a v plow but it looks to me like the wide out is better for back dragging and it tightens up a little smaller which will help me around here


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You would know best. Good luck


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

I appreciate all the replies guys you’ve been helpful. I have time to think and plan. If anyone out there has this rig I’d like to hear from you pros/cons and whatnot


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

Interestingly enough I had never considered fgawr until thinking of buying new. My current rig is an ex cab 1500 GMC with fgawr of 3800lbs which has a 785lb plow hanging off it performing very well. The Wide Out is around 1000lb including mount which in link above is 4800lb FGAWR although I think its more with snow plow prep because the front axle rating doesnt change with plow prep or even by selecting 3500 series. It does list heavier duty front springs in both cases though. Seeing as Im well over my fgawr with the 1500 I think being a hundred or so over the 2500HD with the Wide Out will be just fine.

I also had no idea Fischer made basically the same plow in stainless. I want a Western, why no stainless?


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

my 2020 GMC Gas double cab 6.75 box with plow prep 5600lb front and 6600 lb rear


----------



## Coastie14 (11 mo ago)

2old2shovel said:


> Interestingly enough I had never considered fgawr until thinking of buying new. My current rig is an ex cab 1500 GMC with fgawr of 3800lbs which has a 785lb plow hanging off it performing very well. The Wide Out is around 1000lb including mount which in link above is 4800lb FGAWR although I think its more with snow plow prep because the front axle rating doesnt change with plow prep or even by selecting 3500 series. It does list heavier duty front springs in both cases though. Seeing as Im well over my fgawr with the 1500 I think being a hundred or so over the 2500HD with the Wide Out will be just fine.
> 
> I also had no idea Fischer made basically the same plow in stainless. I want a Western, why no stainless?


Do you have any idea the springs part numbers you saw?


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

when I was going through build and price the selection for plow prep has a small i in a circle next to it. It says what comes with plow prep. The package was hd front springs and bigger alternator and some wiring plug and switch for beacon lights or something like that. It wasn’t much of a cost or much of a thing to worry about imo. On my 1500 I have 1.5” torsion keys and timbrens. Rides great, plow runs levell


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

Forgot to mention there was no part numbers shown just a description of the package contents


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Kevin_NJ said:


> I found Front Axle ratings here: https://www.gmc.com/trucks/sierra/2...TypeThree=4WD&bodyTypeThree=5&engineThree=L8T
> 
> View attachment 233357


They must have changed something. I have a 2020 Silverado 2500 Crew Cab standard box with the plow prep and my front axle rating is 5600lbs.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

2old2shovel said:


> I appreciate all the replies guys you've been helpful. I have time to think and plan. If anyone out there has this rig I'd like to hear from you pros/cons and whatnot


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I had to put leveling torsion keys in. Chevy's sit too low and on this model, the plow frame sits even lower!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a 2020 crew cab short bed with plow prep...not sure on what front axle but it has a 9.5 vee with wings and doesn't squat at all


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

blueline38 said:


> I had to put leveling torsion keys in. Chevy's sit too low and on this model, the plow frame sits even lower!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

sagging wasn't the problem. Height was. Couldn't even put the plow feet down because the frame was so low to the ground. I had to adjust the plow feet and frame at first. Couldn't even clear a sidewalk with the frame, with the plow off!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

blueline38 said:


> sagging wasn't the problem. Height was. Couldn't even put the plow feet down because the frame was so low to the ground.


That's weird...what trim package? Mine is a ltz z71 and it sits high.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

m_ice said:


> That's weird...what trim package? Mine is a ltz z71 and it sits high.


Custom with the plow prep (not Z71). Leveling keys made a huuuge difference and the truck sits better anyways. Needs bigger tires now though!


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

Are you running the 18” or 20” wheels?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

2old2shovel said:


> Are you running the 18" or 20" wheels?


20s


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you see the plow from in the cab?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Western1 said:


> Can you see the plow from in the cab?


Es


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

2old2shovel said:


> Are you running the 18" or 20" wheels?


I'm running 20's and yes, you can see the plow.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

@blueline38 I'll be following your ongoing reports. Ditto for @m_ice . I have a feeling with the local Ram dealer issues we will be changing to GM if our experiment with the 6500 yields better service results.


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

Today I saw a 2015ish GMC Sierra 1500 with a western wide out hanging off the front and a big salter in the box. The whole truck was riding low


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Check out other threads. I saw a 2000 ranger with a steel caster 1.5 on it. Crazy things people do.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

2old2shovel said:


> I thought about a v plow but it looks to me like the wide out is better for back dragging and it tightens up a little smaller which will help me around here


If you don't have a specific reason to buy a V plow don't. They are better than straight plows but not over a Wideout. If you're leaning towards Wideout get one. I bought a MVP and loved it over my straight plows. Then I bought a Wideout. I have owned 3 Wideouts now and no more V's. JMO.


----------



## snowstacker (Feb 12, 2010)

For production you can’t beat a wideout, they are fast.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

2old2shovel said:


> Hi guys, looking to step up to a newer better truck and plow. I like the wide out it looks to be best for my needs but I’m having some difficulty figuring out what is required to get a new 2500hd crew cab set up for a plow that heavy. Are air bags necessary or does the plow prep package provide enough? Does the plow prep on these come with the gussets or do I have to weld them in myself? Anything else to consider?



I know this is an old thread, but some things to get on a 2020 truck to make it the most plow friendly from the factory.

Gussets - The frame is NOTHING like the old 01-10 trucks. No need for gussets.

Things to spec - VYU plow prep (heaviest springs, high output alternator, roof beacon provisions and skid plates). If gas engine you can add K4B dual batteries. Also for the most possible payloads and highest factory ground clearance, order with the 18 inch or 20 inch wheels. The 18s use a 33 inch tall tire, the 20s use a 34 inch tall tire, and trucks with these have the higher payloads over trucks with the 17 inch wheels, as well has higher tow ratings.


----------



## 2old2shovel (Nov 15, 2020)

Exactly the kind of info i was looking for thanks


----------

